# Pup messing in crate!!



## shelley (Jul 7, 2008)

Help!!! We have just bought a springer spaniel pup, 8 weeks old! He is absolutley adorable! On the first day of having him, we had a few accidents but I have been persistent in taking him out every half hour or so and touch wood, for the past 2 days he has done all his business outside with no accidents.
My only problem is, I was given a crate to keep him in during the night and for an hour or so during the day if we go out. However, it seems the minute we put him in there he poos, i have put paper in aswel as his bed, but he ends up in a right smelly mess!!
I take him before we go to bed tr go out and he always does something and I dont make a fuss when i put him away.
Has anyone any ideas as to what I should do? I didnt set put to crate train as I really dont know how it works, just want to make sure he is safe at night! He also whines and yelps for a good hour when he first goes in and starts again even before light!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Can't offer any advise but will be interesting to see what could be the reasoning behind ur pup pooping in his crate. I thought they were less likely to poo in their sleeping quarters.


----------



## shelley (Jul 7, 2008)

Same here, I was told by everyone that dogs dont mess in there bed, obviously not mine!! lol


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Out of curiosity, how big is the crate if you dont mind me asking?*


----------



## shelley (Jul 7, 2008)

It is quite big, since looking on here I have thought maybe i should section it to make it smaller, do you think that may help???


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

We had this with shila when we first got her and hers was down to 2 things seperation anxiety and her protesting about being in her cage.
To be honest i gave up easy with shila because she howled for 3 weeks constantly at night so in the end she was allowed to sleep on the landing and we had no mess and no howling.
I hope you get things sorted hun xx


----------



## shelley (Jul 7, 2008)

Hiya, thanks for the info, i know its only been 2 nights so might get better, just dont like the thought of him walking and sleeping in his own poo! Might try and hold off having him upstairs until im completely sleep deprived.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

shelley said:


> Hello, Im new to this!
> We bought a lovley adorable springer spaniel pup on saturday! He is lovely and well behaved (touch wood)! I have been persistent in taking him out during the day every half hour or so or after, food, drink, sleep exercise etc and luckily apart from saturday we have had no accidents in the house.
> My problem is that a friend gave us a crate to use to keep him during the night and for when we pop out during the day, however the minute we put him in he starts whining and i always come back or down in the morning to poop everywhere, I think he only does one but then walks it all around the crate! I have no idea what to do, i dont mind cleaning it up, but it cant be nice for ollie to sleep in it all night! I have put paper in, not sure if this is a good idea or not? He does seem to get very distressed when i put him in and leave him,he goes in fine but whines the minute i turn away, I dont make a fuss when im leaving, dont say bye or night etc but he still goes barmy, whines for about an hour then starts again before light.
> If anyone has any ideas they will be very welcome, I did not set out to crate train as I dont really understand the concept, just want him safe while we arnt watching him!


I'm not really sure what you can do exactly to stop him from getting upset when you leave him in there alone. Foxy whines a bit when I leave the room when she's in her crate, but within minutes she settles down to sleep or plays her own little game with a toy.

As for pooping in the crate over night, are you getting up during the night to take him out at all? I get up around 3 times a night for Foxy to take her outside for loo time so that she doesn't go in her crate. She hasn't done one poo in there so far (I've only had her for 10 days)... she's done a few wee's in there while I was asleep but that's it.

How old is your puppy? as we all know puppies can't hold on for long periods of time. So maybe getting up a couple of times during the night to let him out to do his stuff might help.

I also feed Foxy's last meal at a certain time of night. I notice that she goes for a poo first thing in the morning, in the afternoon and last thing at night.

Someone will be along sometime soon to help you out I'm sure! Great advice on this site


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

hi, i would start by saying that a crate is a good idea keeps them out of mischief, and also your pup is only 8 weeks old and this is going to happen it will take time and patents i started crate training with my pup and he was the same but as he got older he learnt that wee an poo outside is good with lots of fuss and attention and no fuss from doing it inside, just give pup time and im sure other will have more advise for you.

in my crate in 1 end i put a fluffy bed and the other i put a newspaper but made sure there was room between the 2 and the bed was like a cave so he had to go in it to sleep maybe you could try something like that.
you could also try covering the crate with a blanket to make it seem safer


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

shelley said:


> Hiya, thanks for the info, i know its only been 2 nights so might get better, just dont like the thought of him walking and sleeping in his own poo! Might try and hold off having him upstairs until im completely sleep deprived.


Oh I did reply to your thread in the dog chat section then just noticed it's here too!

Like I said in the other thread... are you getting up to let him outside at all during the night? an 8 week old pup wouldn't be able to go all night without needing to relieve himself.


----------



## shelley (Jul 7, 2008)

Hiya, thanks for your help, he is 8 weeks old, i have tried to settle him in to routine for his dinners and take him straight out when he does his poop. The only worry I had if I was to get up in the night to take him out would be that he would then start whining and barking again for another hour or so! Bit of a catch 22.


----------



## shelley (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi again, yes im sorry, new to this, didnt know if i had doneit right the first time so posted it again to make sure! Once again thanks for your help and advice, any more you have is very very welcome.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey I'll post in here to stop it getting confusing swapping between threads hehe 



shelley said:


> Hiya, thanks for your help, he is 8 weeks old, i have tried to settle him in to routine for his dinners and take him straight out when he does his poop. The only worry I had if I was to get up in the night to take him out would be that he would then start whining and barking again for another hour or so! Bit of a catch 22.


Yes, that's a bit of a hard one! Puppies can be very hard work... would you consider having him sleep in his crate in your room or very near your room? that might make it easier on him not feeling so alone. Then as he grows gradually move his crate further away, till you eventually get him into the room you want.

I do think it would be best to get up a few times during the night to take him out though, as he is going to keep doing his business in there otherwise. He could start to think it's okay to do that in there, which isn't what you want.

Foxy sleeps in her crate in my room. She will stay there even when she's older, so that's probably why I am finding it easier. During the night she's only needed wee's no poops. The past couple of nights she hasn't even needed to urinate during the night... and just did it first thing in the morning instead when I took her out.

I hope you can sort it out soon... as we all know new puppies can get frustrating, but it's worth it in the end!



shelley said:


> Hi again, yes im sorry, new to this, didnt know if i had doneit right the first time so posted it again to make sure! Once again thanks for your help and advice, any more you have is very very welcome.


It's ok! Sometimes this forum stuff can get confusing! You'll soon get the hang of it


----------



## shelley (Jul 7, 2008)

Hiya, thats fine. no i didnt set out to crate train him at all, but we were offered a crate and thought it would keep him out of harms way. I have no idea about crate training so any advice you have is truly welcome!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Did you properly crate train him?

If the crates too big you can section it off so his space grows as he does or put a bed one end and a toilet area the other end. I prefer the former as paper seems pointless to me as you are training them to do something you don't want them to do in the long run.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Just seen your reply on the other thread, you can't just chuck a pup in a crate and expect him to love it, he needs to be properly trained to see his crate as his den / safe place.

I've copy and pasted this from another website, not sure on the original source but hope it helps:

_The Crate Training Process_
_Crate training can take days or weeks, depending on your dog's age, temperament and past experiences. It's important to keep two things in mind while crate training. The crate should always be associated with something pleasant, and training should take place in a series of small steps - don't go too fast, as this can cause anxiety in you pet and an overall fear and dislike of the new crate._​
_Step 1: Introducing Your Dog To The Crate_
_Put the crate in an area of your house where the family spends a lot of time, such as the family room. _

_Put a soft blanket or towel in the crate. Bring your dog over to the crate and talk to him in a happy tone of voice. Make sure the crate door is securely fastened opened so it won't hit your dog and frighten him. _
_To encourage your dog to enter the crate, drop some small food treats near it, then just inside the door, and finally, all the way inside the crate. If he refuses to go all the way in at first, that's okay - don't force him to enter. Continue tossing treats into the crate until your dog will walk calmly all the way into the crate to get the food. If he isn't interested in treats, try tossing a favourite toy in the crate. This step may take a few minutes or as long as several days._​
_Step 2: Feeding Your Dog His Meals In The Crate_
_After introducing your dog to the crate, begin feeding him his regular meals near the crate. This will create a pleasant association with the crate. If your dog is readily entering the crate when you begin Step 2, put the food dish all the way at the back of the crate. If your dog is still reluctant to enter the crate, put the dish only as far inside as he will readily go without becoming fearful or anxious. Each time you feed him, place the dish a little further back in the crate._

_Once your dog is standing comfortably in the crate to eat his meal, you can close the door while he's eating. At first, open the door as soon as he finishes his meal. With each successive feeding, leave the door closed a few minutes longer, until he's staying in the crate for ten minutes or so after eating. If he begins to whine to be let out, you may have increased the length of time too quickly. Next time, try leaving him in the crate for a shorter time period. If he does whine or cry in the crate, it's imperative that you not let him out until he stops. Otherwise, he'll learn that the way to get out of the crate is to whine, so he'll keep doing it._​
_Step 3: Conditioning Your Dog For Longer Time Periods_
_After your dog is eating his regular meals in the crate with no sign of fear or anxiety, you can confine him there for short time periods while you're home. Call him over to the crate and give him a treat. Give him a command to enter such as, "kennel up." Encourage him by pointing to the inside of the crate with a treat in your hand. After your dog enters the crate, praise him, give him the treat and close the door. Sit quietly near the crate for five to ten minutes and then go into another room for a few minutes. Return, sit quietly again for a short time, then let him out of the crate. Repeat this process several times a day._​
_With each repetition,gradually increase the length of time you leave him in the crate and the length of time you're out of his sight. Once your dog will stay quietly in the crate for about 30 minutes with you out of sight the majority of the time, you can begin leaving him crated when you're gone for short time periods and/or letting him sleep there at night. This may take several days or several weeks_

_Step 4: Crating Your Dog When Left Alone:_
_After your dog is spending about 30 minutes in the crate without becoming anxious or afraid, you can begin leaving him crated for short periods when you leave the house. Put him in the crate using your regular command and a treat. You might also want to leave him with a few safe toys in the crate. You'll want to vary at what point in your "getting ready to leave" routine you put your dog in the crate. Although he shouldn't be crated for a long time before you leave, you can crate him anywhere from five to 20 minutes prior to leaving._​
_Don't make your departures emotional and prolonged, but matter-of-fact. Praise your dog briefly, give him a treat for entering the crate and then leave quietly. When you return home, don't reward your dog for excited behaviour by responding to him in an excited, enthusiastic way. Keep arrivals low key. Continue to crate your dog for short periods from time to time when you're home so he doesn't associate crating with being left alone. _​
_Part 5: Crating Your Dog At Night:_​_Put your dog in the crate using your regular command and a treat. Initially, it may be a good idea to put the crate in your bedroom or nearby in a hallway, especially if you have a puppy. Puppies often need to go outside to eliminate during the night, and you'll want to be able to hear your puppy when he whines to be let outside. Older dogs, too, should initially be kept nearby so that crating doesn't become associated with social isolation. Once your dog is sleeping comfortably through the night with his crate near you, you can begin to gradually move it to the location you prefer. _

_Potential Problems Too Much Time In The Crate_
_A crate isn't a magical solution. If not used correctly, a dog can feel trapped and frustrated. For example, if your dog is crated all day while you're at work and then crated again all night, he's spending too much time in too small a space. Other arrangements should be made to accommodate his physical and emotional needs. Also remember that puppies under six months of age shouldn't stay in a crate for more than three or four hours at a time._​ 
_Whinning_
_If your dog whines or cries while in the crate at night, it may be difficult to decide whether he's whining __to be let out of the crate, or whether he needs to be let outside to eliminate. If you followed the training procedures outlined above, your dog hasn't been rewarded for whining in the past by being released from his crate._​ 
_Try to ignore the whining. If your dog is just testing you, he'll probably stop whining soon. Yelling at him or pounding on the crate will only make things worse. If the whining continues after you've ignored him for several minutes, use the phrase he associates with going outside to eliminate. If he responds and becomes excited, take him outside. This should be a trip with a purpose, not play time. If you're convinced that your dog doesn't need to eliminate, the best response is to ignore him until he stops whining. Don't give in, otherwise you'll teach your dog to whine loud and long to get what he wants. If you've progressed gradually through the training steps and haven't done too much too fast, you'll be less likely to encounter this problem. If the problem becomes unmanageable, you may need to start the crate training process over again. _​


----------



## shelley (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for that it was very informative. As i said i dint set out to crate train him so thats why i didnt know what to do. Think I will try the crate training process and see if i can help him settle.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not having a go, if you're not told you don't know!  

I think it would be best to go back and start from the begining!


----------



## shelley (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks again for your help and advice, just as a matter of interest, being niave on the crate training process, would YOU advise to crate train or is the more conventional way of a room, his bed, and paper just as successful.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

It may also be do with either the Breeder not keeping the bedding area clean or the Dam not cleaning up after pups properly,they then get into a habit of soiling in there beddng area,which can be hard to break.


----------



## Blaxen (May 4, 2008)

> Thanks again for your help and advice, just as a matter of interest, being niave on the crate training process, would YOU advise to crate train or is the more conventional way of a room, his bed, and paper just as successful.


I think this is down to personal preferance, rather than what is more successful, I crate trained both of mine, but that is due to my breed being very destructive if left on their own! I found this to be safer for the pups aswell as my own home 

Plus being a large breed the damage would be a bit more significant than say a toy breed 

Just stick with it if it is what you want to do and I promise things will be alot better by this time next week, mine howled for 3 days with the time getting less and less. Now I wouldn't be without the crates and nor would they, Blade goes to pieces if I collapse his to take away with us as he doesn't know what to do, he will just run round in circles till we get in the car


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

if your crate is to big then the puppy will tend to use it as a toilet. We have brought our puppy the 48 in cage for when he is bigger, but we have also got a devider so that we can make it smaller for when he is little, hopefully stopping him from using it as a toilet


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> It may also be do with either the Breeder not keeping the bedding area clean or the Dam not cleaning up after pups properly,they then get into a habit of soiling in there beddng area,which can be hard to break.


Out of 7 pups i have 1 who seems to be going to poo at the entrance of whelping box,  not near the bed part but its still a nightmare. He will do wee's on paper at end of puppy run so dont understand why he's doing it


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

just a thought...have you tried leaving the door to the crate open during the day so that your pup can use it as his bed, this is what i've done with my two toy poodles..they know now thats where they sleep and i've just started leaving the door open at night so they can roam the kitchen which is where their crate is...


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Lots of good advise. I hope you get it all sorted!!


----------



## shelley (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi again, Thanks to everyone who has helped and given advice, I have decided tonight I will try him in the kitchen (which is lino). I have a bed and will put paper down by the back door, as he seems to know he goes out there for his business. Im hoping having a bit more room will help him settle a little. If that fails will follow the tips of crate traning and go from there. Again anyu advice is welcome.


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

You could also try having the radio on low and a night light, he is just a baby and may be lonely and scared on his own.
When we got our pup she was in a crate at night in our bedroom for the first 6 weeks until she knew her home and that we where only upstairs, we then moved her to the kitchen and she also took to that really well. She is now 8 months and we have now given her the run of the kitchen and the hall at night (beds in both with night lights on) and she is great - no problems at any time and no accidents in crates ever. Maybe being on his own is causing him anxiety and thats when he poos - I don,t know.

Hope you get it sorted soon, and he settles
Puppy Love


----------



## tyson (Jun 25, 2008)

I leave the door open, i have water, toys and his bed in it. He is 5mths, we had the whining and howling ect, but we carried on. Just keep going if thats where you want him to sleep. I also fited an old paddling pool in the bottom for any mishaps. Once mine was trained to go outside, i found he will whin in the night if he needs to go. Still only puppies, it will stop . I tried the tv, but it didnt work, i did put a teddy in with him, he liked that so much, he nearly has as many as my 7 yr old


----------



## sheilaj (Jul 9, 2008)

do any of you do no error house training? I have done it since my first dog, did it by accident then it works really well he pups catch on quicker and seem to learn to go through the night quicker


----------



## shelley (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry, maybe me not understanding, what do you mean by "no error hpuse training"?


----------



## sheilaj (Jul 9, 2008)

I have posted this elsewhere, just went back and cut/pasted
"I am sure that you know that dogs may not have the neurological wherewithall to be properly houstrained until they are around six months old, until then we are actually managing their continence for them! 
First thoroughly clean the cage and the bedding to get rid of any lingering smell. If you can then put it somewhere else and clean the floor where it was. Now comes the hard bit, its called "no error" training and you will LOVE it (not)

Jake has to learn to "go" somwhere else...so for 48 hours, minimum the dog never leaves your side. You can either stay awake (easier if there is more than one of you lol) or the dog sleeps next to where you sleep BUT you have to be a light sleeper. Confine him or have him on a lead but makes sure that whatever you do you can get him outside fast but calmly. Everytime he wakes, you go outside and wait until he goes and he will go...don't talk to him., play with him, anything, just keep him outside till he goes (good job its summer!!) don't let him go anywhere else but outside. You might want to "scent" an area ouside with a little of his poo but don't overdo it, some dogs are fastidious.

When he finally performs in the right place, let him finish and them praise him really well give him food treats, cuddles, whatever but make sure he understands that that performance has hit the reward jackpot....and keep doing it.

I didn't know what I was doing, but we have always "no error" trained our dogs over the last 20 years. We are now on puppies 4 and 5. These have been a bit slower to catch on than the rest because the breeder had paper trained them so they had to unlearn that first...still they were clean immediately and dry within 4 weeks provided we adhered to the schedule (out on waking, out after food, out before going in car, out on return home out after or during excited play and by default every 30 mins during the day. During the night, out EVERY time they wake. 
Its not as bad as it sounds as they very quickly sleep through on this regime. The first few nights are lively, after that it settles down.

and good luck....this DOES work!"

If you are going to leave your littlie in a crate for any length of time make sure that he has wee'd and poo'd and is ready to sleep.
I have crate for my two and they did used to sleep in it but in my bedroom so that when they woke out they went.

The point of no error is that the pup is allowed to make as few mistakes as you possibly can ...he always does the right thing, therefore never learns its okay to go in the house.

As I said it is exhausting and weird but boy does it work.....provided that you keep in mind that you are managing their continence not them, you can have them clean in 2 or 3 days, even 24 hours if you focus and dry in a week or less, again if you focus and put the work in and keep it up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

sheilaj said:


> I have posted this elsewhere, just went back and cut/pasted
> "I am sure that you know that dogs may not have the neurological wherewithall to be properly houstrained until they are around six months old, until then we are actually managing their continence for them!
> First thoroughly clean the cage and the bedding to get rid of any lingering smell. If you can then put it somewhere else and clean the floor where it was. Now comes the hard bit, its called "no error" training and you will LOVE it (not)
> 
> ...


"No error training"? it just sounds like normal house training to me lol, and it's exactly what I am doing with my puppy at the moment.
I've had her for nearly 2 weeks and I've been doing this "toilet training" consistently since I got her, so I personally am not too sure about having them clean/dry" in such a short time. I have taken time off from my part time job and since I got Foxy I haven't been out, apart from to the vets with her for her first vacs and to the shops lastnight, so there hasn't really been a chance for me to have left her alone for too long to have mistakes. I am constantly keeping my eye on her (she does have alone time though, so she doesn't get used to being with me 24/7) and putting her out for loos, but I very much doubt she is toilet trained yet, nowhere near... even though I have been very consistent.

If anyone else can get their pup toilet trained in a week, let me know PLEASE haha...


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> If anyone else can get their pup toilet trained in a week, let me know PLEASE haha...


We got Trinny toilet trained in less than a week and Jayjay has been clean since he was 3 1/2 months old. Well you did ask!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> We got Trinny toilet trained in less than a week and Jayjay has been clean since he was 3 1/2 months old. Well you did ask!


How old was Trinny?

My pup's not even 3 months yet, so I am not expecting too much from her. I know it's going to take more time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> How old was Trinny?
> 
> My pup's not even 3 months yet, so I am not expecting too much from her. I know it's going to take more time.


Trinny was 12 weeks when we got her and hasn't had an accident since the first week we had her, she is a very very very clever dog though and has clicked on to everything like lightening! 

Jayjay was 8 weeks when we got him and it took 5/6 weeks to get him totally sorted, he was just having the odd accident really, he went through a phase of doing one wee a day in the house and everything else outside, which was a bit frustrating but we got there in the end!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Trinny was 12 weeks when we got her and hasn't had an accident since the first week we had her, she is a very very very clever dog though and has clicked on to everything like lightening!
> 
> Jayjay was 8 weeks when we got him and it took 5/6 weeks to get him totally sorted, he was just having the odd accident really, he went through a phase of doing one wee a day in the house and everything else outside, which was a bit frustrating but we got there in the end!


Aww sounds like you have 2 great doggies there! 

Did they start to wait at the backdoor at an early age to let you know they needed to go? This is the next step I need to take with Foxy, because at the moment, the only reason she is going to the loo outside is because I just pick her up out of nowhere and take her out. I want her to learn to go to the back door and let me know she needs to pee/poo. But this will only happen when she has full run of the house all day. At the moment she has her crate and an area in the living room during the day. I let her roam the kitchen and living room once I know she's just urinated or pooped. So soon I will need to let her have more area to roam and then she can get into the hallway to the backdoor... fingers crossed she'll get the hang of it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> "No error training"? it just sounds like normal house training to me


I thought that too, how else do you toilet train!?! 



Kay2008 said:


> Did they start to wait at the backdoor at an early age to let you know they needed to go?


No we've got a dog flap so they can get out whenever they need to go!


----------



## pitbull33 (Jul 9, 2008)

shelley said:


> Help!!! We have just bought a springer spaniel pup, 8 weeks old! He is absolutley adorable! On the first day of having him, we had a few accidents but I have been persistent in taking him out every half hour or so and touch wood, for the past 2 days he has done all his business outside with no accidents.
> My only problem is, I was given a crate to keep him in during the night and for an hour or so during the day if we go out. However, it seems the minute we put him in there he poos, i have put paper in aswel as his bed, but he ends up in a right smelly mess!!
> I take him before we go to bed tr go out and he always does something and I dont make a fuss when i put him away.
> Has anyone any ideas as to what I should do? I didnt set put to crate train as I really dont know how it works, just want to make sure he is safe at night! He also whines and yelps for a good hour when he first goes in and starts again even before light!


Your puppy must be in his crate WHENEVER he is not eating, drinking, relieving himself, or being actively played with and supervised.
Here's a sample crate-training schedule: puppy goes in the crate for a couple of hours (he'll sleep during most of this time), then out for a toilet session, a meal, and a playtime of one or two hours. Then it's time for another toilet call, and back in the crate for another sleep (should last about two to four hours).
Do you wanna learn more in housebreaking your dog


----------



## sheilaj (Jul 9, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> How old was Trinny?
> 
> My pup's not even 3 months yet, so I am not expecting too much from her. I know it's going to take more time.


Its not what you expect from the pup, its what you expect from yourself....you are managing the pups continence and laying down the foundations for the adult dog to manage their own...the taking out should be routine, not just when you think the pup needs to go also this means that you can get pup to folllow you out to the garden, not always scoop them up and rush them out although that will happen too 

You aren't toilet training them, you are MANAGING their continence....and yes if you are focussed and work at it, you can do it in a week!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

pitbull33 said:


> Your puppy must be in his crate WHENEVER he is not eating, drinking, relieving himself, or being actively played with and supervised.
> Here's a sample crate-training schedule: puppy goes in the crate for a couple of hours (he'll sleep during most of this time), then out for a toilet session, a meal, and a playtime of one or two hours. Then it's time for another toilet call, and back in the crate for another sleep (should last about two to four hours).
> Do you wanna learn more in housebreaking your dog


What the hell? I hope that's a joke!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

sheilaj said:


> Its not what you expect from the pup, its what you expect from yourself....you are managing the pups continence and laying down the foundations for the adult dog to manage their own...the taking out should be routine, not just when you think the pup needs to go also this means that you can get pup to folllow you out to the garden, not always scoop them up and rush them out although that will happen too
> 
> You aren't toilet training them, you are MANAGING their continence....and yes if you are focussed and work at it, you can do it in a week!


I know I am managing my pups continence. You say for the ADULT dog to manage on their own, yet you then say the puppy done in a week?

I am taking my dog out very routinely, I take her out very often and it's all routine... obviously if she goes all of a sudden I wisk her outside as quick as possible, but sometimes she does a pee so quick it's impossible to stop her mid flow and get her outside.

I've been doing it for nearly 2 weeks, VERY often taking her out. I am up 3 times during the night also to take her out also (that's 3 times from about 2am and 6 - 8am). I make sure I am in bed later now, and up earlier, so at the moment I am getting around 4 hours sleep per night, which is fine... I know it wont be like that forever . I have time off work at the moment so I am lucky that I have pretty much 24 hours of the day to keep an eye on her and toilet train her.
I am also crate training Foxy too. She has done very well in the 2 weeks that I have had her... but at the moment we are kind of going through a bad patch. She is having mistakes, she wouldn't if I was to take her out every 5 minutes all day... which can sometimes be physically impossible. I'd say out of the 13 nights she's been here, she's done a pee outside (or inside) about 4 nights out of the 13... the rest of the nights she hasn't needed to go. I've taken her out and she hasn't done anything and when I brought her back in she didn't do anything either. So she has done very well with that bless her little cotton socks!

Foxy could have a UTI so this could be the reason she's finding it hard to go for longer than 10 minutes without needing another wee. Hopefully the vet can get something sorted and her toilet training will get back on track, as I can't see why it shouldn't as I am taking her out often enough and I am sticking with it. If she makes a mistake, I do not shout at her or anything like that... I put her into another room or outside while I clean up her mess. I reward her when she does her toilets outside. So I am sure what I am doing is right, and there is not alot more I can do.
She is off to the vets tonight anyway to see what could be going on.

Not every dog is going to be so easy or quick to toilet train, they are all different. Yes, it does help if the owner is very consistent and gets a routine going, which is what I am doing .

Alan, a dog flap is a very good idea! My aunty has one for her dogs... but I don't think that's an option for me as my 2 indoor cats would get out!  lol


----------



## sheilaj (Jul 9, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> I know I am managing my pups continence. You say for the ADULT dog to manage on their own, yet you then say the puppy done in a week?


no, you manage the continence until they can begin to manage it themselves at the age of around five/six months. Its a sliding scale thing. As they get older, they sleep longer through the night and need to go out less often. The reason that they can be clean and dry in a week is that you get the management sorted, not that they become able to do it themselves!!

Its just like a child....first nappies, then potty or loo but Mum/Dad still has to take them at regular intervals and be on the alert for signs that the child needs to go...eventually child recognises the signs themself and has the neurological/muscle control to hold on till they get there....kids too can be clean and dry with "management" long before they can manage themselves!! (but it takes longer lol)


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

sheilaj said:


> no, you manage the continence until they can begin to manage it themselves at the age of around five/six months. Its a sliding scale thing. As they get older, they sleep longer through the night and need to go out less often. The reason that they can be clean and dry in a week is that you get the management sorted, not that they become able to do it themselves!!
> 
> Its just like a child....first nappies, then potty or loo but Mum/Dad still has to take them at regular intervals and be on the alert for signs that the child needs to go...eventually child recognises the signs themself and has the neurological/muscle control to hold on till they get there....kids too can be clean and dry with "management" long before they can manage themselves!! (but it takes longer lol)


Sorry but both my pups were managing their own continence from 3-3.5 months old.


----------



## shelley (Jul 7, 2008)

When i said he is 98% house trained, i take him out every half hour or so or when i think he might need to go (just eaten, played, woke up etc). He will take himself out if the door is open. Obviously he will not be 100% trained in 1 week, but maybe I have a clever dog!! Ha Ha.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

I just think some people are lucky if their dog catches on really well at an early age.

I also think it depends on alot of other things too. One of them being if a dog is VERY easily distracted and VERY easily over excited... then I think you may have problems in getting them trained 100% early.

I may find it harder because I cannot leave my back door open so that Foxy can go out on her own, because I have 2 indoor cats. So I am either having to take her out myself (carrying her, as when I try to get her to follow me, she gets to the back door then runs off back into the living room and I can't get her outside). So she'll have to learn to sit at the back door or something similar to let me know she needs to go to the toilet... how I am going to get this to happen I have no idea 

I am determined to take Foxy outside to relieve herself at every opportunity... but I just have a feeling that even though I am very consistent and regular with taking her outdoors, I am still going to be having problems. I'll have to wait and see what happens once her antibiotics have kicked in.


----------



## gracegrecia (Jul 13, 2008)

Dogs do not soil where they live. 
Make sure you feed her high quality dry kibble only... this poor dog sounds soically neglected. Restructure a lifestyle for the dog


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

gracegrecia said:


> Dogs do not soil where they live.
> Make sure you feed her high quality dry kibble only... this poor dog sounds soically neglected. Restructure a lifestyle for the dog


It's a very young puppy, somehow I doubt it's socially neglected.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

gracegrecia said:


> Dogs do not soil where they live.
> Make sure you feed her high quality dry kibble only... this poor dog sounds soically neglected. Restructure a lifestyle for the dog


Socially neglected???


----------



## herekittykitty (Jul 10, 2008)

Some puppies are "dirty" They don't change. Some do.
His crate should only allow him to stand and turn around. He is only sleeping in there. Increase its size as he grows.
Time his feedings..puppies will pee about 30 min after a drink, and poop about 6 hour after eating. This is not exact, like people systems differ. Praise and reward him DURING elimination outside every time. Good boy, good boy ,good boy, until he is finished. Ignore his dirty crate. If he is loose in the house DON'T take your eyes off him. Watch for signs of having to go...sniffing, circling, ...
Hopefully you will teach him the right place to go.


----------



## herekittykitty (Jul 10, 2008)

Katherna said:


> It's a very young puppy, somehow I doubt it's socially neglected.


NO KIDDING! LOL!


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm with you AJ with the socially neglected and reconstructing the dogs lifestyle. Perhap the poster should have read all of the posts in the thread, they'd have known that it was young pups being talked about as opposed to an adult dog.


----------



## shelley (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks again for advice! Its a shame some people are intent on putting you down constantly, im not a complete novice and am sure that my dog is NOT socially neglected! 
Like said above would be good if people would read the whole post before commenting.


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

The way I look at things like pups pooping where they shouldn't is that eventually they'll get it right, once they've done it one or twice it can only get better  Good luck


----------



## shelley (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi again, thought i would give you all an update. Ollie my now 9 week old pup has settled in fine, we decided to get rid of the crate and give him the run of our kitchen which he seems to love. We have had no whining etc since the 3rd night. During the day all his business is done outside and through the night obviously he has to go and does so on the paper. He has met a few other dogs from the family and although they dont all enjoy his playfulness they get on great! Thanks to everyone who has offered KIND advice. No doubt i will now be a regular on here.


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

Great news Shelly - glad your getting settled.

I live in my crate and love it! I'd never dream of messing in there as it is 'my' special place. However, rest assured I'm causing plenty of other headaches for my owners!


----------

